# Accucraft 0-4-2 Plantation engine questions



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm interested in Accucraft's Plantation 0-4-2 engine - anyone run one of these?

Are they based on the Ruby chassis? 
They look like they have larger dia. drivers. 
How about cylinder size?

Any other info would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

Jim B.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim,

I have the Forney which has the same boiler and mechanism as the 0-4-2 Plantation engine, you are correct in thinking that this is based on the Ruby. The main difference is that the boiler is longer on both the Forney and the Plantation engines while the cylinders and the drivers are all the same size. This helps because the boiler holds more water for a little longer run time. Both the Forney and the Plantation locomotives come equipped with both a sight glass and a pressure gauge. My little Forney runs quite well and is easy to steam. The only addition that I would recommend is to get a Goodall valve and bottle so you can add water with depressurizing the boiler. If you want to add RC to the plantation there is room in the bunker behind the cab for the RC installation and I would recommend this if you are going to be running your locomotive on a ground level layout. It is hard to run behind the locomotive while looking at the ground bent over to reach the locomotive.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Jim, 

The Forney has 1/2" Cylinders and well as the Plantation and the new Ruby's. 

The older Ruby's were 3/8" cylinders.


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info, guys! 

So, with the Plantation engine having a sight glass and a slightly larger water capacity boiler, does that mean the fuel tank is big enough to run thru a couple of boiler fill ups? 

And regarding R/C setup - I've seen the ruby r/c kits with the 2 servos, but will the Plantation coal bunker hold a battery for self-contained r/c?


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

The Plantation needs a Goodall Valve to top up the water. Mine will run for 25 minutes before running out of gas. I have to add water or it will run out of water before the gas is exhausted. 

The area inside of the bunker is 3/4 inches deep. This just clears the jet assembly in the burner tube. 1 1/2 inches high , by 3 3/4 inches wide. I have considered trying to put throttle control on mine. The servo , battery pack and receiver would just fit . This is installing just throttle control and using a 3 pack AAA battery holder. The area needed to put f/r in is very tight . Would require removing the reverse stand and connecting to the reverse rod directly I believe. 

The Ruby r/c kit will not fit , I have a Ruby with that kit on it , and it wouldn't go into the bunker properly. 

Charles M SA# 74


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks, Charles M.! 
Those dimensions help a lot, I've found a 1400MaH battery pack at Tower Hobbies that would fit inside the bunker. 
When you say servo mounting is tight, are you speaking of standard size servos? 
Would the mini-size servos work better? - I wonder about their torque rating, and how hard is it to move reverse lever...


----------

